# Michelle Hunziker - Busenblitzer - 4 x



## Rambo (8 Mai 2012)

(Insgesamt 4 Dateien, 693.439 Bytes = 677,2 KiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2012)

:thx: dir für lecker Michelle


----------



## chini72 (8 Mai 2012)

Und der arme Kerl bekommt es nicht mal mit!


----------



## Sachse (8 Mai 2012)

chini72 schrieb:


> Und der arme Kerl bekommt es nicht mal mit!



ist ihr Ex-Mann Eros, dürfte sie schon unbekleideter gesehen haben


----------



## luuckystar (8 Mai 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> ist ihr Ex-Mann Eros, dürfte sie schon unbekleideter gesehen haben



So sieht Eros doch garnicht aus.
Das ist ihr Bruder und die Bilder sind vom letzen Jahr aus ihrem Sansibar Urlaub


----------



## zebra (8 Mai 2012)

oh man diese frau ist so heiß. sie darf bloß nicht den mund aufmachen. finde die stimme schrecklich. 

super fotos


----------



## Punisher (9 Mai 2012)

danke dir


----------



## medamana (9 Mai 2012)

Ist schon ein heißer Feger!


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2012)

Michelle ist klasse. Danke...


----------



## walme (9 Mai 2012)

Brüderchen und Schwesterchen 

ja ist der Harold ​


----------



## Leonardo2010 (9 Mai 2012)

Danke für die traumhafte Michelle Hunziker !!


----------



## Motor (9 Mai 2012)

Exelente Bilder von Michelle,dankeschön


----------



## Jone (9 Mai 2012)

Sehr geil - Danke für Michelle :drip:


----------



## Weltenbummler (9 Mai 2012)

Michelle hat ein schönen Busen.


----------



## xy19 (9 Mai 2012)

Nette Bilder !


----------



## SPAWN (9 Mai 2012)

Danke für die tollen Bilder,

momentan ist Sie anscheinend auf PR-Tour in Miami!
Trotzdem, einen Wahnsinnskörper hat die Frau!!!!
mfg


----------



## kingster (9 Mai 2012)

super Schnapschuss


----------



## jome715 (9 Mai 2012)

thx


----------



## Bungee (10 Mai 2012)

So sehe ich meine Landsfrau gerne  Vielen Dank


----------



## Carix (10 Mai 2012)

NIPPEL!!!!! lecker, danke dafür!


----------



## shy (10 Mai 2012)

super danke


----------



## starwolf (10 Mai 2012)

Rambo schrieb:


> (Insgesamt 4 Dateien, 693.439 Bytes = 677,2 KiB)
> 
> Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


..gelungen!!


----------



## dinsky (10 Mai 2012)

so wie die sich die letzten jahre mit ihren bikinis vor den paparazzis in pose schmeißt, könnte man ihr auch hier absicht unterstellen. trotzdem danke für den netten einblick.


----------



## markbloom (10 Mai 2012)

thx


----------



## Sauerländer (11 Mai 2012)

Böse Schwerkraft.....

aber Toll


----------



## kk1705 (11 Mai 2012)

http://s.celebboard.net/images/smilies/wow.gif geil!!


----------



## JiAetsch (11 Mai 2012)

:thx: vielmals


----------



## martini99 (11 Mai 2012)

Superfigur. Ich mag sie.


----------



## sunisde (12 Mai 2012)

cool


----------



## Wraigh666t (12 Mai 2012)

*Sieht man bei ihr doch immer gern.

Vielen Dank!*


----------



## mathi17 (12 Mai 2012)

hübsch


----------



## MightyMouse (12 Mai 2012)

danke


----------



## Ripper Joe (12 Mai 2012)

Joa net schlecht


----------



## Chek (13 Mai 2012)

Danke dafür!


----------



## TSFW48 (14 Mai 2012)

danke


----------



## cameltoeman (14 Mai 2012)

nice ass


----------



## little_people (14 Mai 2012)

mmmh toll


----------



## JackVegas (14 Mai 2012)

Sehr schön, Vielen Dank!


----------



## mrut4 (14 Mai 2012)

Super!!!! Danke!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Michel-Ismael (14 Mai 2012)

die würde ich auch gerne mal so (oder anders) hopps nehmen !


----------



## natloz (14 Mai 2012)

nice


----------



## starliner (14 Mai 2012)

top


----------



## Mampfer (16 Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für das Einstellen und
Teilen


----------



## moqe (16 Mai 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## WARheit (16 Mai 2012)

coole Sache, danke


----------



## nomoresecond (17 Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank dafür^^


----------



## Hawksland (19 Mai 2012)

Sehr schön.


1000 Dank.:thumbup:


----------



## Nominator1978 (19 Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## catwiesel62 (19 Mai 2012)

Bild 4 ist cool


----------



## vwo100303 (19 Mai 2012)

zebra schrieb:


> oh man diese frau ist so heiß. sie darf bloß nicht den mund aufmachen. finde die stimme schrecklich.
> 
> super fotos



Genauso sieht es aus. Verdammt sexy, aber diese Stimme....  :angry:


----------



## maeck (21 Mai 2012)

:thx:


----------



## rooney78 (21 Mai 2012)

cool


----------



## UweMss (22 Mai 2012)

einfach gut


----------



## Dr.House86 (23 Mai 2012)

thx


----------



## schneeberger (23 Mai 2012)

nette wasserspielchen.


----------



## gaddaf (23 Mai 2012)

echt Klasse - danke!


----------



## doublec (23 Mai 2012)

dankeschön!


----------



## asterix01 (7 Juni 2012)

danke für die heisse michelle


----------



## aldo (7 Juni 2012)

süßer als schweizer schokolade!


----------



## raw420 (7 Juni 2012)

schön 
tolle fotos


----------



## onkel23 (8 Juni 2012)

nice


----------



## TTranslator (25 Juli 2012)

Danke für den post.
Da zeigt sie endlich mal mehr als sonst


----------



## hä gucke (25 Juli 2012)

Ach ja - die Michelle ;-))))


----------



## dulaq (22 Nov. 2013)

sieht gut aus


----------



## werner_wasser (26 Nov. 2013)

vielen vielen dank


----------



## ingomaier (27 Nov. 2013)

klasse bilder!!


----------



## redbow (28 Nov. 2013)

wunderbar...danke!!!


----------



## bluechip1701 (28 Nov. 2013)

Klasse, vielen dank.


----------



## brutus2105 (28 Nov. 2013)

Danke für Michelle


----------



## mc-hammer (28 Nov. 2013)

jennifer ist der absolute hammer


----------



## tinats (29 Nov. 2013)

sehr privat aber cute:thumbup:


----------



## Karin P (3 Dez. 2013)

Also stimmenmäßig finde ich sie schon toll. Aber die Brust schaut schon stark Silikonverdächtig aus.
Trotzdem ein leckeres
Weib.


----------



## brutus2105 (4 Dez. 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## rotmarty (4 Dez. 2013)

Da kann man schon mal die Titten raushängen lasssen!!!


----------



## jottes (4 Dez. 2013)

Das sind doch mal schöne Bilder  Dankeschön!


----------



## sabi81 (22 Dez. 2013)

sehr heißer Feger :thx:


----------



## klabuster (23 Dez. 2013)

boh eyh Alter


----------



## Gandalf_73 (26 Dez. 2013)

Der glückliche Italiener bzw. die glücklichen Italiener.


----------



## Ralle71 (26 Dez. 2013)

wetten dass.......


----------



## bloodhunter88 (14 Jan. 2014)

Sehr nice danke dafür!


----------



## ZFighter (18 Jan. 2014)

bella italia


----------



## petersepp (18 Jan. 2014)

viel zu seltener Anblick


----------



## jensemann75 (18 Jan. 2014)

:thx: wow!!!


----------



## MeisterEder88 (19 Jan. 2014)

Schöner Körper


----------



## guds99 (20 Jan. 2014)

mega geil


----------



## saelencir (20 Jan. 2014)

tolle bilder vielen dank


----------



## Melli25 (20 Jan. 2014)

Na die beiden scheinen ja richtig Spass zu haben


----------



## rotmarty (20 Jan. 2014)

Manchmal müssen die Titten halt raus!!!


----------



## Voyeurfriend (14 Dez. 2014)

Spitzenmässig, danke!


----------



## Belphegor (14 Dez. 2014)

Vielen Dank, sehr schön !


----------



## anonimf (2 Jan. 2015)

Böse Schwerkraft.....


----------



## Thomas14 (4 Jan. 2015)

Besten Dank!


----------



## Teq64 (6 Jan. 2015)

sehrnice danke


----------



## Buggiebaer (4 Feb. 2015)

Nach wie vor eine absolute Traumfrau 
Zumindest so rein äußerlich ... <GGG>


----------



## jack123 (7 Feb. 2015)

vielen daank


----------



## timklein (8 Feb. 2015)

ihre brüste sind ein traum


----------



## timklein (8 Feb. 2015)

sie ist ein traum


----------



## looser24 (8 Feb. 2015)

Michelle ist schon ein wahnsinns gerät


----------



## hubu (8 Feb. 2015)

thanks...


----------



## royan (24 Feb. 2015)

Sehr lecker!


----------



## roneis (24 Feb. 2015)

Michelle ist klasse


----------



## reisinger (21 März 2015)

seht nettttttt


----------



## Torben80 (24 März 2015)

Wow, mercie


----------



## karacho79 (25 März 2015)

Geiles geschoss...


----------



## matti498 (25 März 2015)

sehr gut!!! danke!


----------



## alder (25 März 2015)

einfach 'goil':thx:


----------



## robsen80 (25 März 2015)

Danke für Michelle :thx::WOW:


----------



## olafson (29 März 2015)

Michelle ist schon ein heißer Feger Danke sehr


----------



## zollb78 (21 Juli 2015)

1:0 bitte mehr davon.. danke


----------



## gogoyubari (6 Aug. 2015)

Ich mag ihren sexy Dialekt :thx:


----------

